# College Techie getting his foot in the door



## disc2slick (Feb 24, 2004)

What's up Guy?

I just joined up a couple weeks ago, and have been kicking around the forums ever since. Its great to find a place with such a wide variety of skill levels and such open interaction between them.

I'm currently a frosh at Boston University (anyone need help in Boston?? anyone...) and am attempting to transfer into the College of Fine Arts to do lighting design (or maybe scenery....or maybe technical direction). I've got an interview and a portfolio due on friday, any thoughts/advice on that? Hope so...

Anyway, its great to be here, and i'll see you guys around.


----------



## wemeck (Feb 25, 2004)

Hi, and Welcome to Controlbooth! If you have any performance background I would put together a resume and collect show pictures from friends and designers for past shows. When I first started out I thought all I needed was pictures of the finished productions. After I sat in on a portfolio class late in college I realized I needed work in progress pictures. If you go to my web page http://mike.lotso.info  you will find links to both my performance resume, and my On-line Portfolio work under the Technical Theater Place. Hope that helps and good luck with the interview.


----------



## disc2slick (Feb 25, 2004)

Mike

Thanks a lot for the advice. Unfortunately when I did most of my theater work in high school and in the fall semester I didn't think I would be majoring in it. So, now I am stuck with trying to piece together those few things I have written down into something that looks impressive.

-dan


----------



## dvsDave (Feb 25, 2004)

hey dan,

I have never had to do a portfolio, so I have no input for you on that subject 

But welcome to the CB community! I am your webmaster, dvsDave, and I just wanted to officially welcome you to the site!!

hope to see you around the forums often!!

-dvsDave


----------



## disc2slick (Feb 27, 2004)

Hey guys,

so I went for my interview today, I think it went really well. At the end the guy who was interviewing said soemthign to the affect of "okay well, I'll start filling out all the paperwork you need as soon as I can", which I think is a good sign!

My portfolio, for anyone who might find themself in a similar situation to me, was pretty brief. It was only one lighting plot, technical sketches of a couple set pieces, 2 letters of rec. a 1 page resume and a short guide to focusing lights (which I e-mailed to dvs dave and will hopefully be posted on this site soon)

-dan


----------



## wemeck (Feb 28, 2004)

Cool!!!! I am glad it went well.


----------

